# Solved: Computer won't recognize ethernet cable



## DaBouss (Jul 31, 2011)

I just received a computer from a relative since they do not use it anymore. I just reformatted the hard drive and I can't seem to get it to connect to the internet. Every time I try my computer says there is no ethernet cable connected but I know it is. I read around on the forums and one thread (that is now closed), was about the same problem and to help diagnose the problem they asked to use IPCONFIG/ALL in the cmd.exe. The results are this:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name: bouss
Primary Dns Suffix: 
Node Type: Broadcast
Ip Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State: Media Disconnected
Description: VIA PCI 10/100Mb Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address: 00-14-2A-FB-19-75


If any other information is needed, just let me know and Ill do my best to provide it.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like a driver issue.
What is the make and model of the computer and what OS are you using.
The manufacturer's site is the best place to get computer hardware spec's and start looking for drivers.
Not sure if the VIA PCI 10/100Mb Fast Ethernet Adapter is embedded or a separate PCI card.

Go to Control Panel, Device Manager.
Any red or yellow circles to indicate devices with problems?
Click on the + next to Network Adapters to expand the list.
Right click on VIA PCI 10/100Mb Fast Ethernet Adapter and click on Properties at the bottomof the list that comes up.
Any error messages in the Device status box at the bottom of the General tab?
What is listed under the drivers tab?

If USB is working, you can take screenshots, copy them to a USB drive and post them here. Screenshots of Device Manager with Network Adapters expanded, the General tab of the Properties box, and the Drivers tab would help and save you a lot of typing.

To make screenshots hold down the Alt key and hit the Print Screen key.
Open Paint, click on Edit, and click Paste.
Click File, Save. Give the file a descriptive name and select .jpeg as the file type. Click Save.
File will be saved to My Pictures folder.
Transfer the files to USB drive.

To post a screenshot plug the USB drive into a working computer, come to this thread. 
Click the Reply button and then Go Advanced.
Click on the paperclip icon at the top of the Reply Box.
In the popup box, click on Browse, go to the USB drive, click on the file to select the shot you want to post, then hit the Upload button. 
Not sure what the maximum is, but repeat the Browse, Select, and Upload for each shot.


----------



## DaBouss (Jul 31, 2011)

The OS is Windows XP Professional. Its an AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+, 1.60 GHz, 1.5 Gb of RAM. And the ethernet adapter is integrated. 

In the device manager there are no colored circles indicating anything wrong, and it says the device is working properly. The driver date for it is 7/1/2001, version 2.66.0.290.

And the computer wont allow me to use the print screen function


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you have the correct drivers installed and it still doesn't recognize the cable you either have a bad cable or the port died.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have service pack 3 installed and the latest chipset and network drivers from the PC or motherboard manufacturer's web site?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

...and make sure onboard LAN is enabled in the BIOS.


----------

